# Taking mesurments for directivity plots



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

Are there any how-to guides describing measurement methodology for directivity plots?

thank you


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

All you need for directivity plots is a turn table. measure gated frequency response above 200hz for different angles off axis. of course best done outdoors. what software do you use?


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> All you need for directivity plots is a turn table. measure gated frequency response above 200hz for different angles off axis. of course best done outdoors. what software do you use?


Thank you for the reply. Is there a reasonable way to measure indoor? 
I am using REW. I do not think it can do directivity plots though. I was planning to try Arta.


----------



## jeff8houses (Dec 7, 2010)

ARTA works pretty good for directivity plots, and they do look nice, but I find ARTA rather tedious for doing many measurements (like every 5 degrees from -70 to +70). One bug with ARTA and directivity plots is that the directory containing all your measurements must be on the same drive as the ARTA program (C, usually). I partition quite a bit and keep measurement data off my C drive, so this little bug ran me ragged for a couple days before I heard back from ARTA about it. Plus the naming convention is so specific. I've found that I still mostly use REW for my directivity measurements, even though it doesn't actually plot them out.

I'm usually looking more for "trends" from diffraction issues and such, which you can easily see and work with using a bunch of overlays in REW. It may not be quite as cool looking, but you can get just as much info from them.

But I've heard that directivity plots are going to be included in an upcoming release. Cheers!

Merkel


----------

